# floor loom for sale, Knoxville, TN



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I have been having trouble with the floor looms that I have being too tall for me. I am 5ft 2in, with the short being in the legs! So I have picked up from various places a nice group of smaller looms that fit me to a tee!
What that means is that I have a floor sized Hammet Loom for sale. It is a 45inch wide, 4 harness loom. It has an unbelievable weaving depth, so deep that I have a hard time pressing the treadles and beating the beater bar! So I think it is time for it to go. I would like 300 for it, their will be a reed in it, heddles in the harness, but no bench, it didn't come with one. Susan


----------

